# Spindle Diamter for Project



## jimemack (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer, but I am building a 4th axis for CNC and wanted to know if its 1" diameter spindle would be adequate if used with an X2 milling machine. I can purchase 1-1/4", but it's not cheap, so I wanted some opinions.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jimemack (May 6, 2013)

...almost forgot an important piece of info - the spindle will be made of steel.


----------



## Analias (May 6, 2013)

I have been contemplating doing something similar for my x3.  Does the spindle you are considering have an inside taper and what size is it? Are you working from plans?

I am considering using the headstock off of my extra 9x20 lathe and mounting a stepper and DC motor to drive indexing and turning. I would use the spindle that came with it, it has a 3MT taper. I could use the tailstock off the 9x20 also.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimemack (May 6, 2013)

I created the plans. And, yes, there is a 2MT inside the spindle. I will be doing fairly light work with it, but I'm worried that there will be minute flexion of the spindle if it's too small. Is there a calculator available for this sort of thing? I'm neither sure I could develop equations for this nor if it's even worth the time.

Jim


----------



## jimemack (May 6, 2013)

I have read several conversations where it was suggested to use a lathe head - excellent idea. However, I feel like being challenged seriously by this hobby, so I'm taking the proverbial 'plunge'. I just hope I have thought of everything. The spindle diameter is but a small, albeit most important, component of the build process. But, because it happens to be the most critical component, I keep second-guessing myself. I'm right now contemplating purchasing a 1-1/4" shaft from McMaster-Carr now and I think I'll go with it. It costs $23.39, but that's a small price for my peace of mind, I think. I'll just wait to see if more people might have some input.

Jim


----------

